# My new site :)



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi. I create a site about Unix. Is not finished yet but you can see it a download some things if you like 
https://sites.google.com/site/unixbasedsystems/


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 19, 2010)

it's just useless collection of links. Any plans on creating something more usefull?
Also, i advice you to use some hosting like devio.us or hax.tor.hu.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 19, 2010)

Maybe you have right but i haven't any other idea 
If anyone has plz post.
Also i checked devio.us but i cannot understand what is it


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 19, 2010)

Free OpenBSD-based hosting with following features:


> Standard (free) account features
> 1. Unrestricted shell access via SSH
> 2. Access to all standard software - compilers, IRC clients, mail clients, screen and so forth
> 3. Plenty of space - 100MB for standard accounts
> ...


I just don't like google to use it as hosting. And sites.google.com/site/unixbasedsystems is longer than devio.us/~username is.
Also, the only thing i miss a little from FOSS-sites - is good opensource games index/database, with reviews, scrnshots, hw requirements, etc. But this is not the thing you can create using some free-hosting.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 19, 2010)

No. I wouldn't want to create something like that. I disagree with games on unix. I believe that unix is os for a lot of things and games is not and should not be one of them.


----------



## jgh@ (Jun 20, 2010)

nekoexmachina said:
			
		

> Free OpenBSD-based hosting with following features:
> 
> I just don't like google to use it as hosting. And sites.google.com/site/unixbasedsystems is longer than devio.us/~username is.
> Also, the only thing i miss a little from FOSS-sites - is good opensource games index/database, with reviews, scrnshots, hw requirements, etc. But this is not the thing you can create using some free-hosting.



I just got an account! Can't wait to start using it.


----------



## anomie (Jun 20, 2010)

@sk8harddiefast: It looks like a good start. Over time, I am sure you will continually edit your collection of useful utilities, provide descriptions about your experiences with them, and organize things nicely.


----------



## Vye (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree with anomie.

You've got a good start. Keep it up.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree with anomie too.
I would also think twice after reading some ads...well, simply "don't date robots!"


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, just keep workin' on it, don't feel bad if it isn't the biggest or most comprehensive yet.  You know, some of us don't even have computers, we just hold two wires together and shout.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 23, 2010)

I think i give a try to do my best 
Also now there are no urls. Replaced by words


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 23, 2010)

RE:  the third post in this thread.
I've often thought some site, somewhere could
have a compendium of how persons have "fixed"
recent port problems
For instance,
a side menu could have a tab,
Port_Problems
expanding (mouseover) to 
(_unsolved_ ) (_solved_)
(lots of other ways)
Then people could post (CMS style) of fixes
they've found, 
If enough people visit the site, and post
"comments", 
Less threads here would post problems, more 
persons having visited said site beforehand
to see "quick fixes".  (Guides, howtos, etc
remaining here probably.)
xorg bumps...
gettext...
jpeg bumps...
etc.  
Stuff could be posted there, finding some
of it subsequently posted to 
/usr/ports/UPDATING.
...
Though that would be a lot more work for the
person maintaining the site (removing spam
posts etc).  
...
A few sites on the web sort of do the same,
but with other aspects of the O.S. (where 
to find guides, etc.)


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 23, 2010)

Heh, my 'ellenike is rusty enough that I had to puzzle over the whole Î“Î™Î©Î¡Î“ÎŸÎ£ thing for a couple of seconds.  It's looking a lot better.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 24, 2010)

Well... Because https://sites.google.com/site/unixbasedsystems/ is long i change it to http://unixsystems.dyndns.org/ 
I think is better to use dydns to redirect my url 

Also available ebooks for download for Assembly, Python, Java , C, C++ & others


----------

